# Phrases I just wouldn't have expected to say till I started beekeeping



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

Pinch a queen.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

LOL! I'm going to commit a regicide.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

The queen's offspring are half sisters.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm going to open up a bee hive and check it out.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Anybody seen my veil?


----------



## LSHonda310 (Mar 30, 2013)

Me: "I think we are going into a dearth"

Wife: "what's a dearth????"


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

"drive 500 miles to pick up nucs".


----------



## Jackie Burba (Aug 21, 2012)

Where did I lay my hive tool?!!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

How about "I wonder if the queen I saw was a virgin?". Or, "I was dribbling Oxalic Acid!".


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

"Woo hoo! I caught a swarm!"
"Yeah, I caged a virgin and brought her home."
"I love bees."
"Kill the toads!" --not the native ones, of course, the invasive, poisonous bufos


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes i get stung


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

In three days they'll eat the queen out!


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't kill those dandelions.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

waynesgarden said:


> Don't kill those dandelions.


Good one. Dandelions and clover are now nice looking in the yard.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wooohooo - The dandelions are blooming.


----------



## Mimzy (Sep 17, 2013)

I think I have mites! We need to do a mite check!
Wish I had a queen castle!


----------



## divingmikeboats (May 23, 2014)

My workers are laying!


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Jackie Burba said:


> Where did I lay my hive tool?!!


OR

I know I have 4 freakin hive tools and I can't find a dad gum one of them.

I only got stung twice today

They're back filling the brood chamber


----------



## SpringGreen (Jun 26, 2014)

Me to DH: you can't mow. I want to see if the bees will work the clover.

(They didn't. He ended up mowing, but he enjoyed the two week break. Front yard was a jungle, horses got fat in the pasture)


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I have to get my honey off this weekend.

Or,

I have to work my honey up this weekend.


----------



## ginkgo (Apr 26, 2013)

New verbs: Bearding, but not on a face; washboarding, but not with dirty laundry; festooning, but not with party decor.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Get the Vaporub, I think they're being robbed.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pinched a queen today


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

My wife asking """are you going to pick up your girls this week end ??? """
"""" You better go check the girls out to day """"


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

"Start smoking over there." said to my son
"If every bee was like a drone I would hug each one coming out of the hive. As it stands now, I want to punch each one leaving the hive in the face."


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

My honey's a keeper!

We have to work the bees before we go on vacation.

Let's keep bees. Don't tell the neighbors.

The buzzards (bees) are busy today.

I'm not afraid of getting stung.

Getting stung hurts good!

Saying to son: So, you want a hive at your house?? We'll help you get started


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Gawd she's a fatty!!!


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

"SMOKE ME!" My wife said this after she got stung and other bees were coming after heR.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Asked my neighbor if he would like to try out my honey.


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Better not brushog the goldenrod in that pasture!


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

That's a wasp not a bee.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

What's fondant?


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Going to try Queen Rearing


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I had robbers today. And all those robbing phrases.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a million virgins on the hill.
And I sure do love my teddy bee's


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

I like Russians better than Italians.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Look at all those pairs of eyes lined up along the edge looking up at us!  

Cough, cough...... man, never thought I would be a smoker! 

But, honey IS good for diabetics!!

There are twenty dots (bee poop) on the skylight today. That's a record. inch:


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a nervous virgin piping in my bottom deep.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Jackie Burba said:


> Where did I lay my hive tool?!!


AMEN! LOL


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

Hobbies include: nuclear poliferation, smoking bees, operating a mating hotel, and dripless gates


----------



## Will O'Brien (Feb 22, 2006)

Well I guess it's time for me to do another sugar role.


----------



## Beekeeper23 (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't mow yet, don't mind the stickiness on the steering wheel (proudly harvested honey & propolis), & I love peanut butter bread with honey on top!


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

Ya know....I can re-queen as fast as they can...Just keep it up...

It may cost a bit but it can be done........of course I'm sporting a smile when I spout off cause she can kick me out like a drone in fall....LOL 
Steve

And while she still has a smile she don't let me forget......drones get the boot without question...LOL


----------



## Dakota (Apr 26, 2014)

So far, my favorite I've had to say was "Hey, Honey, one of the girls is in the refrigerator" Her response, "How did she get in there?"


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a bunch of stuff


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Good for a laugh so I am bringing up this older thread. Any more additions?


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Beekeeping it real.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Riverderwent said:


> I'm looking for a Russian queen.


I said that even before I started beekeeping!


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Taking some non beekeeping guests out to the yard to point out a successful swarm trap in a tree and saying, "Look at that, the bees are washboarding."


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Think I'll drop some nucs over there.


----------



## shelli315 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm happy, I still have bees and I found my queen


----------



## jwsjeff (Apr 29, 2013)

Now that's a nice looking package.


----------



## RUDOS (Dec 14, 2012)

We Pimp our girls out.


----------



## humm (Jul 23, 2015)

The queen just got balled.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

a friend of my wifes was helping us pull honey, a bee got a ways up her pant leg and she was doing the dance. I was standing in front of her with a roll of duct tape saying "tape up your pants" but she was hearing "take off your pants!" . i'll never forget that look.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to buy some Russian nukes.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Beekeepers do it with 60,000 girls at a time.

DIE, WAX MOTH, DIE!

Yes, officer, I'm hauling these boxes of bees to pollinate almonds up in the San Joaquin valley. Thank you for the by-pass, have a great day.

Yes, I'm looking for an off-road forklift that fits into the back of a flatbed truck.

Don't eat that honey. It has fluvalinate in it.

My African girls keep leaving me. It's hard to re-queen them. Gotta' use a Laidlaw cage over capped brood. 

That one's really large, give her .9 microliters of drone semen.

We need a Harbo syringe and a binocular microscope.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Do you cull drones in spring?


----------



## hudsoncreek (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm thinkin' about reducing my entrance.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Girls.....mind if I look in your box?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

"I had another bee in my pants today!"
"The girls are upset today".....but I have a wife and three daughters so now I'm just saying it a lot more


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Getting stung just makes the honey taste sweeter!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Of course they will get caught in your hair if you stand in the flight path!

Keep the black dog in the house, we're doing inspections!

While looking at a new queen in the cage we were buying from someone........"Hey, she's a redhead!"

"Oh, the bees are just loving her!" (referring to the loose bees crawling all over the queen cage and my fingers while I check her out).

Me want HONEY ! (like Cookie Monster would say it!) lol


----------

